# OCD for medical marijuana



## jeffca (Jun 28, 2008)

i saw a doctor about OCD and got medicine for it. if i went to a medical marijuana doctor and told him about this, is this means of getting a medical marijuana card? i also have trouble sleeping but there's not record of that on my medical records, can this be used as means of getting a card as well?


----------



## Dub_j (Jun 28, 2008)

if your in cali. im pretty sure those cards are handed out for a lot of different things.  when i visited my friend there, we got trainwreck and some pineapple kush, he told me all he did was say he was real stressed and was having anxiety attacks in public or something.  and that when you get the card your name is also part of a database that employers can see not sure of the validity though since i don't have one.


----------

